# How Much? OT/NT



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

How much Hydrogen can you get from a quart of water?

How fast can you make it? 

JJ


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

How much power have you got?


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

In the simplest of thinking, 2/3rds of the quart is hydrogen, the other 1/3rd is oxygen. 2 hydrogen atoms for every 1 oxygen atom, hence the chemical formula H2O, where the 2 means 2 hydrogens. The easiest way to make hydrogen from water is with electrolysis, which is why Mike Reilly asked how much power you have. 

Tom


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

105 grams


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Toddalin-HAHAHA that was a good one.

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By flats on 07 Apr 2011 03:21 PM 
Toddalin-HAHAHA that was a good one.

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


You think?

1 qt x 0.9463 l/qt x 1,000 cu cm/l = 946.3 cu cm

By definition a cubic centimeter of water weights 1 gram

946.3 cu cm x 1 gm / cu cm = 946.3 gm

(946.3 gm x 2 protons) / (10 protons + 8 neutrons) = 105.1 grams / quart of water


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry read wrong though he said gallon, anyway stil a good laugh. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Any one see this Hydragon generator this guy has made. He made it to use as a cutting torch and brazzing torch. He also hooked it to his car. Supposedly the Millitary wats him to adapty a Humvee for both gas and Hydrogon. It was sent to me in a E mail 

JJ


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah I got that same email I think. Would be nice if it would work, cause at almost 4 bucks a gallon for fuel is getting old fast..


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

And when they burn that hydrogen to make energy, they'll get that quart of water back, and almost as much energy as it took to turn the water into hydrogen.

It seems that unless they are using a wasted form of energy (e.g., excess heat from brakes that could be converted to regenerative electricity) that they are trying to get rid of, or some form of miracle catalyst, there is no energy net benefit.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tmtrainz on 07 Apr 2011 01:41 PM 
In the simplest of thinking, 2/3rds of the quart is hydrogen, the other 1/3rd is oxygen. 2 hydrogen atoms for every 1 oxygen atom, hence the chemical formula H2O, where the 2 means 2 hydrogens. The easiest way to make hydrogen from water is with electrolysis, which is why Mike Reilly asked how much power you have. 

Tom 


yes..but..the hydrogen atoms are significantly smaller than the oxygen atoms, so its not literally 2/3 hydrogen and 1/3 oxygen by volume. 

actually, the oxygen atoms are SO much larger, that water probably has more oxygen and hydrogen..even with twice the hydrogen atoms..

(Scots heads over to google..) 


according to: http://mansfield.osu.edu/~sabedon/biol1015.htm 

"Oxygen is 16/18 of water." 
So water is 89% oxygen and only 11% hydrogen. 


Scot


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, I had the figure 8 to 1 O to H by mass.

When people talk about powering things by hydrogen, you have to ask, "Where do you get it." They always say "Water." So then you ask, "Where you going to get all that electricity?"

There is another way to split water that takes LOTS of heat. Curiously, there is also a fission technology that works at very high temperature but extracts almost all the energy from the nuclear fuel. Spent fuel rods are dangerous because there is still most of the energy in them, so the spent fuel is much less troublesome. This process takes high temperatures, so it has a lot of waste heat to get rid of. Hmm, there happens to be a water splitting process that uses up lots of heat. 


Now if you were going to split the H from the O, then fuse the H, you have a huge gain, but an awful lot of high speed neutrons to worry about.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 08 Apr 2011 06:32 PM 
When people talk about powering things by hydrogen, you have to ask, "Where do you get it." They always say "Water." So then you ask, "Where you going to get all that electricity?"



Regenerative braking. Imagine how many horsepower are wasted as heat through the brakes. Your brakes can generate more power than your engine, and it's all wasted.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Load your train with water at the top of the mountain, use Dynamic Braking to make hydrogen on the way down... a small portion sends empties back up. 

Presto magic!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

But, annoyingly, the empties always seem to have to go down and the loaded go up.


----------

